# Javascript verschwunden



## PaddyIL82 (22. Feb 2010)

Liebe Forumnutzer,
habe heute eine Seite geladen, wo es eine Umfrage gab. Diese wird auf der Internetseite nur bei "JavaScript aktiviert" angezeigt. In meinem Firefox ist JavaScript aktiviert. Es kam dennoch zu einem Problem. Schon im fortgeschrittenen Stadium wurde wieder eine Frage geladen, diese auf der Webseite angezeigt, aber nach vielleicht 1 oder 2 Sekunden ist diese Frage mit den Auswahlmöglichkeiten einfach verschwunden und der andere Text der Seite wurde z.B. noch dargestellt. Ich dachte, daß es evtl. ein Bug sein könnte, aber die Frage wurde zunächst ja geladen und auch beim Wiederholen der Umfrage lief dann alles ganz normal ohne daß das Problem nochmal auftauchte. Woran liegt das beobachtete Fehlverhalten? Kann man es irgendwie vermeiden? Wäre gut zu wissen, da es nervt, wenn man nochmal die ganze Zeit investieren muß, um den Fragebogen von vorne zu beantworten. 
Danke und beste Grüße,
Paddy


----------



## maki (22. Feb 2010)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-verirrte-fragen-javascript/15912-falschen-forum.html



> Woran liegt das beobachtete Fehlverhalten?


Ich vermute es  mal liegt an einem Bug bzw. Browserinkompatiblitäten(tolles Wort,eh?), den wirst du nicht beheben können, schreib doch an die Site Betreiber, dass die Umfrage bei dir nicht funzt oder versuche es mal mit einem anderen Browser.


----------



## Noctarius (22. Feb 2010)

Kann auch an den Filtern von gewissen Virenscannern (bzw SecuritySuiten) liegen. Falls sowas installiert ist, testweise den Filter mal ausschalten und testen.


----------



## PaddyIL82 (23. Feb 2010)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Soweit ist das schon hilfreich, nur eine Sache wundert mich: Die ersten Fragen laufen ohne Probleme, die nächste Frage lädt er ja auch erstmal bevor sie nach kurzer Zeit verschwindet. Und es ist nur einmal passiert. Beim nächsten Durchläufen ging es problemlos. Kann das trotzdem ein Bug, Browserinkompatibilitäten, Blocken von Virenscannern sein (drittes oder zweites halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich, weil es ja einmal nicht funktionierte, aber sonst schon) sein? Oder was ist die Ursache?
* Ich frage, wie gesagt, so genau, um solche Sache (falls es geht) in Zukunft zu vermeiden - ist nämlich ein ärgerlicher Zeitverlust
Besten Dank,
Paddy


----------



## maki (23. Feb 2010)

> Oder was ist die Ursache?


Es liegt an... alles ist möglich 

Sorry, aber Ferndiagnosen sind nicht möglich...


----------



## Noctarius (23. Feb 2010)

Zeig mal ein wenig Code, dann kann man vielleicht was sagen. JavaScript kann sehr unberechenbar sein. Hast du schon mal versucht mit Firebug das JS zu debuggen?


----------



## PaddyIL82 (23. Feb 2010)

Diese Umfrage mit vielen Fragen ist auf focus.de eingebaut. Ich vermutete, daß sich JavaScript aufgrund eines Fehlers selbst beendet hat, aber ein Experte hat mir in einem JavaScript-Forum mittlerweile geschrieben, daß dann die Elemente normalerweise nicht verschwinden (wenn JavaScript beendet wird). 
Ich benutze eine alte 1.5.x.x-Version von Firefox (ich weiß, Update wäre ratsam; ich bin an meiner Arbeit aber nicht dazu berechtigt dies zu tun) - kann es sein, daß JavaScript und Firefox sich nicht immer so richtig "vertragen" und der Firefox JavaScript dann kickt und nicht mehr anzeigt? Oder was könnte noch sein? 
Wie kann ich den Code zeigen?
Ich finde es super, daß ihr mir trotzdem versucht zu helfen, obwohl ich anfangs JavaScript und Java gleichgesetzt habe und somit im eigentlich falschen Forum bin


----------



## maki (23. Feb 2010)

Wir können dir gar nicht helfen, du dir selber auch nicht, der Code ist ja bei wem anders 

Du könntst nur deinen Browser updaten, sonst kannst du nix machen 
Und mal ehrlich, FireFox1.5 ist viel zu alt..


----------



## PaddyIL82 (23. Feb 2010)

Kann es überhaupt am Code liegen, wenn einmal der Fehler auftritt und im Folgenden funktioniert?


----------



## PaddyIL82 (23. Feb 2010)

sorry, wenn der Fehler nur einmal auftritt und im folgenden alles normal funktioniert


----------



## PaddyIL82 (23. Feb 2010)

auf der Seite: Englische Sprachfallen: Can I become a hamburger? - Urlaubstipps - FOCUS Online kann man sich den Quelltext anzeigen lassen, habe ich gesehen - vielleicht hilft das doch...


----------



## Tomate_Salat (27. Feb 2010)

Die Seite verwendet mehrere JS-Files + ganze Frameworks. Die werden wir sicher nicht als Java-Forum durchgehen ;-). Aber mal im ernst: ich bin mir zu 99,9% sicher, es liegt an deiner Browserversion! Genauso wie Firefox hat sich in der Zeit auch JS weiterentwickelt! Ganz extremes Beispiel hier wäre der IE, ab der 8ter Version ist er langsam zu gebrauchen, aber vorher war das JS entwickeln einfach nur schrecklich. Mit dem IETester (oder wie der heist) kann man die letzten 5 (glaub warns) IE-Version ab 8 testen. Kannst ihn dir ja mal runterladen und merken: wieviel eine Browserversion ausmachen kann. 

Wie sinnvoll es ist, weiterhin (vor allem im Betrieb) mit alten Browserversionen zu arbeiten, naja. Käme für mich jetzt nicht in Frage^^. Im Betrieb hab ich auf meinem Rechner so zieml. alles an Browsern was geht auf meinem rechner  (aktuellste version )


----------

